# Microsoft Windows error...?



## sabura (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

I get this Microsoft Windows error which says, " The application is not responding. the program may respond again if you wait. Do you want to end this process?" 

It first started with mozilla firefox being "not responding" and then when I would go on taskbar to use the computer then this error would pop up freezing my entire pc.
I thought it might be a virus so I rebooted my computer 2 days ago, but not this error is more constant than before! this error makes my pc and browser stuck and not responding constantly. 

any suggestions or help on this will be greatly appreciated!


----------

